# Avatar/Signature/Ticker...? Explain please!



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

So I've noticed people talking about "avatars" and whatnot... I assumed an avatar is just the picture of these ppls' hedgehogs that is used as a signature.

Is that right? Also, I wanted to have a signature or avatar but I have no idea how to get to wherever I should post the info for the picture & ticker.

please help! 

Also, what code does everyone use? the "Img" code or a different one?

thanks guys! :]

<3


----------

